# Columbia Light Roadster



## pelletman (Jan 3, 2013)

They destroyed this bike

http://www.history.com/shows/americ...es#american-restoration-employee-of-the-month


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 3, 2013)

He knew nothing about the bike but was willing to restore it anyway. Got to love that peg he welded on. That's TV for you.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, he asked Greg Barron and they knew proper parts were available.  Just a total horrendous mess.


----------



## sloar (Jan 3, 2013)

Not to long ago they restored a folding bike. charged like 3 grand to restore it. then they left parts off. the one part that i noticed right away was the rear fender reflector. it was on there when they started but gone when finished.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2013)

I fell asleep halfway through the episode, and I woke up just as they were unveiling the finished product.
 I thought I was having a nightmare!


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 3, 2013)

Granted I've never restored a high wheeler before, but some of the Penny Farthingtons I've seen had the peg on them; he probably thought he was doing them a favor by adding it!






What else was wrong with the restoration?


----------



## pelletman (Jan 3, 2013)

Farthing is the word you are looking for.  Follow this link,,

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5258


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! What a mess that turned out to be... Wasn't there a CABE member who had a hopalong cassidy bicycle restored by them? I wonder if it also got badly messed up!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't see that one..


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12353-Hopalong-Cassidy-Bike-On-CL

Here's the thread! It makes me sad that these guys are such terrible restorers because they seem like nice people on the show. Oh well...


----------



## Iverider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Name change!*

Maybe the should call it American Refurbers.
I like the show for the things being brought to them but I don't usually like the end result when the word restoration is considered.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 3, 2013)

They should stick to things they know about. Like Coke machines or

old gasoline pumps. The Hopalong was a mess. Phillips screws in the

head badge for starters. Rick seems like a cool guy, I think I'll have 

him finish my Racycle.

NOT.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 4, 2013)

Agree with Lawrence they should stick to what they know but that said, 99% of people only want stuff to look good including bikes, they do not care about or even realize what is wrong when he is done as long as it looks great.  We stress over every little detail being 100% correct when most people don't have a clue what those details are or what is & isn't correct.  I think he does great work on most things but would not want him restoring a bike for me, but a vending or gas related item yes I'd take it to him.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 5, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> Thanks! What a mess that turned out to be... Wasn't there a CABE member who had a hopalong cassidy bicycle restored by them? I wonder if it also got badly messed up!




the hopalong cassidy bike was junk when they finished... not just because they put all the screws they had on hand, but because their wheel building skills SUCK! if I'm allowed to ride the bike, I bet $50 I can break the rear wheel. just pedal real fast then brake hard and it should break (yes break, not brake).

and poor guy, he spent $2,500 for that crap job.


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2013)

They have no club about bikes. They screwed over another guy when they restored his Hoppy bike. I think a lot of the people that bring them stuff are just desperate to get on TV.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 6, 2013)

Trudy and I got involved through one of my sons in the MTV production "Parental Control."

It was fun filming it and interesting, but I can tell you first hand, there is nothing "real" in

"reality TV." After that taping, they wanted us to do a show called "Wifeswap." We said "NO 

WAY!!!" It paid pretty good too, but they edit everything to be nasty and they emphasize 

sexual/potty humor. 

I save that for the CABE.  : )


----------

